# Weak bass!



## blackcloud77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. 

Although I will likely someday build a home theater, my listening space is a small home recording/mastering studio. I have had this problem in my old studio and now I'm moving to a new location and in the process trying to do everything right that I skimped on before. 

The room dimensions are about 11x13x8, and I'm using a pair of Genelec 2029b active monitors with the 1091a sub. The problem is that at the mix position (which I've placed 38% back from the front wall and centered) the bass from the sub is nearly non existent regardless of where I place the sub. The 38% rule puts the optimum listening level at 3 feet, and when kneeling to listen at this level, the bass is better but still weak. Sitting in my chair, the listening height is about 4 feet. Also standing up (about 5 feet) the bass again is better but still weak. 

Since I've had this problem in both listening spaces and the fact that I love my Genelec 2029 set, I really don't want to suspect the subwoofer itself as the problem. It's only 8" and 70w but given Genelec's reputation and the fact that the 1091 is designed to work with the 1029 and 2029 mains, it shouldn't be an issue. 

Bass trapping is one thing I decided not to skimp on this time, and I was hoping that it would help with this issue so I spent the past weekend building 4" corner traps from a OC703 equivalent. I intend to build and install more as time progresses and money allows. I had the front traps installed floor to ceiling when I ran some listening tests yesterday and they did not seem to help at all. It could be that they did help some, and I am just not perceiving the difference because my last listen was quite a number of weeks ago in my old room with no low frequency treatment.

I had planned to set up my calibration mic and run some numbers but I figured at this point it wouldn't help much since I don't seem to be missing certain frequencies, but the low range altogether. Literally, I could turn the sub off and you can just barely hear the difference. 

Ethan, are you out there? :bigsmile:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have an issue with the sub, not the room. Acoustic treatments will help with nulls, boom and loose bass but it won't increase something that isn't there. See if you can borrow a sub and try it in place of the one you have now.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree. Either the sub level is turned down, which I am sure you have checked, or the sub won't do what you are asking it to. 8" with that size amp is likely not up to the task. Have you checked the crossover point? If set way too low, not much is going to come out.

As Luther said, room treatments will help even out response, but if you are missing everything below a certain frequency, that is not gonna help.

There are many folks here at HTS that have both built and purchased monster subs. So if you have the skills for DIY, post over in our DIY sub area. Or in the manufactured sub forum for ideas on what is out there that will surely bring smiles to your face


----------



## blackcloud77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I hadn't elaborated my thoughts on the sub mainly because I have no basis for any hypothesis at this point. However, I have not seen ANY less than excellent reviews or commentary on the setup, but I suppose that does leave technical fault to chance. I did just find one thread on the Genelec forum where someone's 1091 did start producing low output for no apparent reason. I bought my 1091 used, so I guess anything is possible. 

I do have a Klipsch (KW-100?) sub that I could try and see what happens. If that works out OK then it looks like I may have to get my Genelec sub looked at, or maybe replace with the 7050B. I guess I'm just skeptical of a Genelec product being THAT bad, and in very odd listening positions (like standing right above it) it actually does sound full and solid.


----------



## blackcloud77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd be more likely to suspect the entire sub rather than its crossover points because the 1091a sub is designed to work specifically with the 1029 and 2029 mains. Further reading has produced a couple threads where people weren't exactly wowed with the performance of the 1091, but I'm still hesitant to believe a Genelec sub could be THIS bad, barring some kind of malfunction.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Speaker, seating, and sub postion can make huge differences in bass output and smoothness. Before blaming anything, I would run some tests and get those all dialed in first. 

Bryan


----------



## blackcloud77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure it's a combination of factors. I'm going to put that Klipsch sub in there and see what happens. It's supposedly only 55 watts, but I know it can rumble the out of my living room! :bigsmile:


----------

